# Looking for IWB advice



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

My current IWB holster for my Sig P229 is a Galco Kydex Triton holster. I wear it at the 3:00 position. I like everything about it except for the way it rides on me and my belts - too low to take advantage of the full combat grip.

So, I'm looking for suggestions of similarly designed IWB holsters that hold the grip higher up in relation to the belt line. _Photos while wearing the holster are greatly appreciated!_

I'm not opposed to leather, but the kydex just seemed to be slimmer, and it's molded, so retention is really good. I don't want an extreme cant. In fact, straight vertical would be fine with me. A sweat guard is nice. Lastly, my profession takes me in and out of courthouses and govt. buildings on a weekly, sometimes daily, basis. So, I need to be able to slip the holster off and on in the parking lot with as little fanfare as possible. That's why I like the single clip vs. multiple clips and/or snaps.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

You can't go wrong with Panther Concealment Custom Kydex Holsters and Knife Sheaths


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, looking for pictures of people wearing IWB, off-set single clip, high ride/combat grip, straight drop or slight cant holster, preferably at 3:00 position. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

They say "necessity is the mother of invention". So, I went back into my pile-o'-holsters and pulled out an Uncle Mike's to tinker with. I'd previously altered it by having the clip moved down and back (you can kind of see the old stitch holes in the photo). I further modified it this afternoon at the bottom and got the grip just like I like it!







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok. I just "pulled the trigger" on a Gold Star holster; $45.00 w/ free shipping. I'll post photos with comments after I get it.


----------

